# FET success rates



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
Could any one tell me .........
I think i am right in saying that IVF has a 30% chance of success and if i understand right , that FET has a 10% chance of success ?.
If i am correct is the FET lower because the embies might not thaw out ?
So would that mean if the embies do thaw then the success rate goes up from 10% ? Or is it just a lower rate because of the freezing process ?
Thanks 
Freespirit


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great question!  I would like to know this too!

Sorry I can't help you with the answer 

       vibes to you regardless of the percentage


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Me too - I'd also like to know!  As I was reading the question I thought "I bet Witters knows the answer"... I'm going for a scan tomorrow, so will ask then.

 and   to both of you
C x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Cecilie! 

Sorry, I don't know, but will once you get the answer from your doctor and tell us!  

My logic tells me that it is the thawing process that is restricting the success rates.  Surely once they are thawed again, they are like fresh embryo's?  Obviously it depends how they thaw, some embryo's can start off as an 8 cell, get frozen, then thawed and become a 5 or 6 cell or whatever.  That would lessen the success %'age rate.  If they survive the thaw with all cells still in tact, I would think that the success rate would be the same as that of a fresh embryo.

Just my thinking


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi girls

I've not been about the boards for quite a while now- since the birth of my little FET miralce to be exact.  

After my last cycle i had 5 of my 9 frozen embies thawed.  My gorgeous little boy was the result but i still have 4 remaining frosties and i've decided to give it another go.  

When i was up for my bloods yesterday i noticed they had last years stats on  the wall and i was surprised to read that the IVF had 25% success, ICSI around the same and the FET's 30%.  Now thats not the stats that were around 2 years ago when i had FET.  But i will tell you all what my Dr said to my husband and i about his frozen sperm (We had a very small sample of sperm removed via TESE so it was frozen directly after the op and as with the embies we were warned that the sperm may not survive the thawing process)  He said that the few sperm that were in my husbands tissues were not good and not to be too hopeful about any success on thawing and we should consider using donor sperm should all the sperm die in the thaw"  When some of the sperm survived the thaw he told us that he reconned any sperm surviving the thaw were little fighters and would be the very ones to create little embies.  He was right, we got 9 embies from a possible 17.  

After he had said that it stuck in my head and i applied the same thinking to the embies.  The ones that survived must be fighters and would be more likely to create babies.  

Maybe now that theory is right as the frosties are taking over the fresh embies in the sucess rates.

Thats my theory and i'm sticking to it!

Come on the frosties    

Big buckets of babydust to all you girls and hang in there for a big  

Love

Shazzy
xx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

We were given a 40% success rate for our fresh go at ICSI (which failed) and we were given a 13% success rate of getting pg at all using 2 of our frosties (and we got twins ) so I don't believe the % rate they give out.
We have 2 frosties left which we are using next month and we were given 67% of any of them defrosting , and if they do both defrost (unlikely) and they put 2 back we  have been given a 5% ! chance of getting pg (totally different to last time )

I was told by my embryologist (when we did FET last time) that if your frozen embryo's defrosts o.k and carries on dividing after that it means they are strong healthy embies and she said to me she think they stand the same Chance (if not a bit more) as fresh embies because they have survived so much already and have continue to grow which shows strength.

So I think the over all rate for FET pg's is low because so many frosties don't survive , but of the ones that do i think they pg rate would be at least the same as ivf/icsi.

Love CJ x


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

OH MY GOD CJ ITS YOU -  WE WENT ALL THROUGH THE BOARDS TOGETHER FROM THE 2WW.  I HAVEN'T POSTED FOR AGES - TOO BUSY WITH THE WEE ONE, YOU MUST BE EVEN MORE SO.  i JUST LOGGED ON YESTERDAY AS I AM HAVING ANOTHER GO AT FET AND WANTED TO SEE WHAT WAS HAPPENING ON HERE WITH EVERYONE.  wHEN YOU WERE PGT WITH THE TWINS YOU POSTED ON A DIFFERENT BOARD FROM ME AND I LOST TOUCH WITH HOW THINGS WERE GOING WITH YOU - TWIN BOYS - BRILLIANT.  gOOD LUCK WITH YOUR FET, WHAT STAGE ARE YOU AT?

SHAZZY
XX


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

HI Shazzy, have sent you a PM 

Love CJ x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello 

I asked at the clinic today: My clinic's success rates are 25% for frozen and about 50% for fresh. They said that the main reason for the difference is that with frsh they've got all the mebies lined up in front of them and they can pick the best 2. With most FETs the "best" embies have already been used in a fresh cycle, so that brings the success rates down for FETs overall, which often use the "leftover" embies. Apparently the freezing doesn't change the quality of the embies (even if they lose a cell or 2).

She also said that it is the genetic make-up of the embie that determines whether or not it is going to produce a +ve result, and this level of detail cannot be known by the embryologist at the point of ET. That's why a fantastic grade 1 embryo doesn't gurantee a pg.

Hope that helps??

Cecilie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ahhhh, that all makes sense 

I think that in a way, FET's can actually be more successful as the drugs are less invasive and so you are more relaxed, creating a nicer environment.  Also, they are only concentrating on getting that environment right, rather than trying to produce lots of eggs as well.  I think there are many factors in this, good and bad.  

Here's hoping to a boom of FET BFP's!  Hey, I've started them off for you


----------



## wildstrawberry (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi guys ! MY first attempt of IVF was failed  when they used the fresh embryos and in my 11th week the heartbeat of the baby stopped and after 2 months i tried with FET and in 5th week the HCG level went down from 470 to 60 which was very shocking for even the doctors. So i am totally confused which ones to prefer.. I have more grade A embryos frozen which i will try next month. 
Some one here mentioned it depends on the thawing process so can anyone tell me how to make sure if they have thawed it properly.. I just rememeber these words from that doctor right before my ET that congrats your embryos have survived but i didnt ask her about how many cells stage and all .. All i know is they were blastocysts.. Plz anyone advice me what to do next before FET again.


----------

